# 10 دروس عربية لتعليم السوليدوركس solidworks 2010



## ابو عايش (8 أبريل 2011)

بدون مقدمات
هذه اول 10 دروس من ال dvd التعليمي العربي لبرنامج السوليدوركس solidworks 2010
والذي تم طرحه سابقا في هذا الموضوع
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t246603.html

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y0kLPWi00tQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uA04h4vbenQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hXc6-9txCiI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ANPxIomky1I

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DwF1kG-cjtI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hA-WNu0vq8Q&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ediyCQw_ecM&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YFSBndspcFc&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZxCsz6iBzIk&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0i-jDgtMP9Q&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=knJaOhU6_ok


----------



## obied allah (9 أبريل 2011)

الله عليك جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك 
وفى انتظار ال 90 على احر من جمر


----------



## hamadaftouh (16 أبريل 2011)

الله يباركلك ويوسع فى رزقك يااااااااااااااااااارب


----------



## adison2000 (16 أبريل 2011)

thank you so much


----------



## Eng mhmd (16 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا​


----------



## خلوف العراقي (17 أبريل 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## علي الهمامي1 (17 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو عايش (2 مايو 2011)

^^^


----------



## مجد درويش (5 مايو 2013)

مشكورين


----------

